# reduction taille piece jointe MAIL



## pat68 (26 Juin 2009)

Un drôle de problème!
Depuis quelques temps (!) lorsque j'essaye de joindre une photo à partir du finder ou d'exporter une image depuis Iphoto, MAIL me réduit sans préavis la taille du cliché (une photo de 1M passe à 100Ko) . Rien à faire pour lui imposer une taille. Nulle commande ni instruction dans préférences.. Bref, suis bloqué. Qui me sauvera?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2009)

ce qui te sauvera ce sont les archives où c'est traité et solutionné
( passer par la recherche avancée plus ciblée)


Note du modo : Et aussi, lorsqu'il y a en tête d'un forum une annonce annotée "à lire avant de poster", pense à la lire avant d'ouvrir un topic dans ce forum, ça évitera du travail supplémentaire  au modo !

On déménage !


----------



## pat68 (27 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce qui te sauvera ce sont les archives où c'est traité et solutionné
> ( passer par la recherche avancée plus ciblée)
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour et merci de votre réponse. Je comprends parfaitement votre irritation sachant maintenant que la réponse se trouve déjà sur votre site. Néanmoins vous semblez supposer que je n'ai pas cherché avant de poster. Supposition erronée (essayez réduction taille mail image compression et vous vous verrez le nombre de réponses utilisables). 
Je modifie et je précise donc ma question. Après avoir chercher sur le site la solution à mon problème, je n'ai pas trouvé la solution , probablement du fait de mon incapacité à cibler les bons mot-clé, ou peut être par difficulté à préciser ma pensée sur un sujet que je ne maîtrise pas. D'avance, je m'excuse et souhaite malgré tout que vous acceptiez de me diriger vers le lien idoine. Bien entendu si cela n'est pas possible, je ne vous relancerai plus et "déménagerai" de moi même.
Bien à vous


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2009)

Encore plus simple que la recherche sur MacGeneration (si, si, on peut faire plus simple encore)

=> l'aide de Mac OS X. (Ouai ! Y'a une aide dans Mac OS X !  Kilucru ? 

Mail>Barre de menu>Aide>Aide Mail (En plus, notez : ça s'appelle "Aide Mail". Subtil...  )

Là, vous cliquez sur "Index" à droite de la fenêtre et choisissez "Pièces jointes" dans l'index.

Votre réponse s'y trouve. Garanti sur facture.

Bref, vous vous êtes inscrit sur ce forum pour rien... *

Ah ! Si ! Vous avez appris qu'il y avait une aide dans Mac OS X. 

Salut.

* Allez donc visiter le Bar MacG histoire de rentabiliser cette inscription par des amitiés nouvelles... et plus si affinité.


----------



## Jean-Miche (28 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Encore plus simple que la recherche sur MacGeneration (si, si, on peut faire plus simple encore)
> 
> => l'aide de Mac OS X. (Ouai ! Y'a une aide dans Mac OS X !  Kilucru ?
> 
> ...



Voilà en miniature la copie d'écran de l'aide de Mail pour des pièces jointes trop lourdes. J'utilise Aperçu pour des images lourdes que j'enregistre en autres formats.


----------



## pat68 (29 Juin 2009)

problème résolu, merci de votre aide "mail"


----------



## Mac-Newbie (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je vois que l'ambiance est folle ici ! Je cherchais exactement la même chose que pat68 (en ayant aussi cherché au préalable un peu partout), je tombe sur un lien qui mène sur votre forum, je me dis chouette le problème est résolu je vais donc aller voir.

Mais quand je vois l'acceuil qui lui a été reservé je suis franchement dubitatif on a vraiment l'impression que vous le prenez pour un imbécile et quand bien même il n'aurais pas cherché on est bien sur un forum d'entraide pour Mac non ? Moi aussi je suis co-administrateur d'un forum qui n'a rien à voir avec l'informatique et je suis aussi confronté à ce genre de situation avec des gens qui ne cherchent pas ou qui ne trouvent pas et même si on leur fait la morale en leur demandant de chercher on leur met toujours un lien du sujet concerné et on ne se moque pas d'eux comme vous le faites ici.

Bref j'irais chercher ma solution ailleurs puisque ce post estampillé "résolu" ne serviras finalement à personne puisqu'il n'apporte rien.

On se demande l'utilité d'un forum puisque de toute façon en cherchant bien on pourrais trouver toutes les solution ailleurs qu'ici mais bon apparemment certains n'ont pas encore bien compris le sens d'n forum d'entraide.

Bonne soirée a vous


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2010)

bonsoir


Mac-Newbie a dit:


> Bref j'irais chercher ma solution ailleurs puisque ce post estampillé "résolu" ne serviras finalement à personne puisqu'il n'apporte rien.


relire  plus attentivement  le fil
il y a 
- recherche interne des archives
- indication de la bonne section
- indication de la solution trouvable dans l'aide mac et comment la trouver

un commentaire du concerné qui a  lui même déclaré "question résolue"

-
donc c'est résolu


----------



## Buzzmoon (16 Janvier 2011)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> relire  plus attentivement  le fil
> il y a
> ...



J'adore ce forum, pour son contenu. Mais c'est vrai que t'aurai pu sourire un chouia... juste a peine... Histoire de ne pas etre un ordinateur toi meme. 
il manque donc:
- rajout de formule de politesse comme bonjour, a bientot et ravi d'avoir aidé
ou simplement :


----------



## ArrowIV (17 Décembre 2011)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce qui te sauvera ce sont les archives où c'est traité et solutionné
> ( passer par la recherche avancée plus ciblée)
> 
> 
> ...



ON DEMENAGE OU CA ??? Ce post a déjà été déménagé de Applications Mac vers Réseaux et Internet ... et un autre modérateur le déménage à nouveau sans dire oùhttp://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/mad.gif

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------

ON DEMENAGE OU ? MONSIEUR LE MODERATEUR

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h56 ----------




Jean-Miche a dit:


> Voilà en miniature la copie d'écran de l'aide de Mail pour des pièces jointes trop lourdes. J'utilise Aperçu pour des images lourdes que j'enregistre en autres formats.



kjkjkjkjk

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h07 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Encore plus simple que la recherche sur MacGeneration (si, si, on peut faire plus simple encore)
> 
> => l'aide de Mac OS X. (Ouai ! Y'a une aide dans Mac OS X !  Kilucru ?
> 
> ...


----------



## fisheye (23 Décembre 2011)

*Bonsoir,

Depuis peu sur Snow Leopard, je constate que je ne peux plus envoyer de  photos en PJ. Mes fichiers originaux de 5 à 10 go étaient affichés tels  quels dans le mail et je pouvais réduire leur dimension. Mais maintenant  , c'est fini: les images sont réduites automatiquement à 100ko  maximum!!!

Je viens de relire l'aide de Mail attentivement et ne trouve pas. Mes  15 ans sur Mac ne me servent à rien. Serait-ce trop de mandser que de  souhaiter une réponse claire, d'expliquer ce que manifestement je ne  comprend pas

Merci infiniment mes seigneurs!*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h56 ----------

Et en plus mon message est écrit "en économie d'encre" (tiens, pas celui-ci!), alors que j'ai pris les réglages par défaut!
Perspectives: 1/changer d'application de messagerie, 2/ me faire faire une lobotomie frontale, 4/ ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h59 ----------

Je crois pouvoir dire (hurler) "EURÊKA"!

Je me suis rendu compte que bien d'autres dis-fonctionnements du Mac étaient présents: ne redémarrait pas sur un cd d'install avec la touche C, "Alt" au démarrage ne donnait pas de volume de démarrage à choisir...

Tout me semble être rentré dans l'ordre.

C'était cette manip que vous avez suggérer sans la dire????


----------



## Sly54 (24 Décembre 2011)

Pour redimensionner des photos dans Mail :


----------



## fisheye (24 Décembre 2011)

Merci Sly54! 

Ce que tu m'indiques, je le connais et l'utilise depuis des années. Et cela ne fonctionnait plus. Ou bien de façon "ahurissante". Je faisais glisser 1 photo de 5Mo dans le mail, il me les réduisait à 75 ko... J'en rajoutais d'autres, le total restait à 5 ko, etc. C'était un dysfonctionnement qu'un passage à la moulinette d'Utilitaire de disque a fait disparaitre...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2011)

ArrowIV a dit:


> (...)
> =============
> J'ai été chercher la soluce dans l'aide Mail et sans résultat; raison pour laquelle je m'échine à chercher dans les forums mac. Il y a des forums plus sympha que d'autres...
> ==============================================



Et il y a aussi des gens plus cons que d'autres. 

Si tu faisais fonctionner ton demi-neurone tu t'apercevrais que ce sujet initié en juin 2009 traitait de Mail 4 et donc de Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard et de l'aide attenante.

Il n'empêche qu'il y a toujours une aide dans Mac OS X 10.6 et dans OS X 10.7 et que si la présentation des renseignements a changé, on peut toujours les y retrouver.

Maintenant, on ne sait pas pourquoi tu postes dans ce sujet. Si tu avais un problème ou si tu voulais simplement faire ton petit malin.


----------



## fisheye (27 Décembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour redimensionner des photos dans Mail :


Je me suis emballé un peu trop vite. Mon problème avec les pièces jointes reste entier.
J'ai trouvé dans un forum US le même problème que celui que j'ai avec Mail. Cela se passe comme dans le présent forum. Avec beaucoup d'amabilité et de bonne volonté, il est expliqué comment on modifie dans le mail la taille de la pièce que l'on souhaite envoyer. C'est très sympathique, sauf que le problème n'est pas du tout là, il semble que tous le monde lise trop rapidement la description du problème ou bien que celle-ci soit peu claire???...
Je le redis: je peux envoyer des pièces jointes en taille réelle, sinon, que je choisisse grande, moyenne ou petite, la taille unitaire des images qui s'affiche en bas à gauche est de 17 ko, beaucoup trop petit! Voici le lien du forum américain.
https://discussions.apple.com/message/12438075#12438075
Je crois que au moins jusqu'à plus d'infos, je vais me rabattre sur Thunderbird
Et merci si vous avez une idée!


----------



## Sly54 (27 Décembre 2011)

fisheye a dit:


> JC'est très sympathique, sauf que le problème n'est pas du tout là, il semble que tous le monde lise trop rapidement la description du problème ou bien que celle-ci soit peu claire???...


Ton post initial #11, auquel j'ai répondu, était quand même particulièrement obscur 




fisheye a dit:


> Je le redis: je peux envoyer des pièces jointes en taille réelle, sinon, que je choisisse grande, moyenne ou petite, la taille unitaire des images qui s'affiche en bas à gauche est de 17 ko, beaucoup trop petit!


^^Là c'est farpaitement clair !
Quelques idées, qui n'ont peut être aucun rapport :

Tester différents formats de fichiers graphiques,
Tester le comportement des fichiers images en passant par le navigateur de photos de Mail (au lieu d'un glissé déposé depuis le Finder)
Reconstruire les BàL


----------

